
Using Machine Learning to Load Balance Elasticsearch Queries - mikljohansson
https://underthehood.meltwater.com/blog/2018/09/28/using-machine-learning-to-load-balance-elasticsearch-queries/
======
spier
I am biased, as I am working for the same company, but I really appreciate the
level of detail that we are sharing here about how we are approaching the
query load balancing challenges in Elasticsearch.

